# corn hole boards



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

May be a stupid question, but, what are they?


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

hey i've seen those before


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

same here lca


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

awesome game - great job on the boards - But I wish they would have
came up with a better name for the game ......


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

we play corn hole all the time great game nice boards where did you get the decals


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> we play corn hole all the time great game nice boards where did you get the decals


not decal's those are drawn on.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

the deer is my tattoo :darkbeer: and she found a picture on the net and free hand drew them.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

easyeriq said:


> May be a stupid question, but, what are they?


I didn't know either so I googled the definition:

"Cornhole is a game that has had a long-lasting run of popularity in the Midwestern US, particularly in Indiana and Ohio. However, it is increasingly becoming popular for tailgaters before football games throughout the US. 

The game is simple. Players toss colored bean bags toward a tilted board with a 6" diameter hole in the surface. A bag in the hole scores! There are many variations on the basic game, but the equipment is the same." 

.............................:darkbeer:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Those look pretty sweet. I made those last summer and made like $600.


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

Good job they look nice !!! We play all the time over here !!!!


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

We do the same thing but with a cool variation. Our boards are 5 foot lonng and we put 3 holes in each board. Use the large washers instead of bean bags. Points per hole are progressive; 1,3,5 and play it to where you have to score an exact number of points to win, a opposing player cap in a hole voids your points, and if you go over your winning points you drop back to a set number of points and have to start over from those points. Kind of a mixture of horseshoes washers, shuffleboard, and cornhole. It makes for an interesting game.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Corn hole down south. Up around the Chicagoland area we just call them Bags, short for bean bags. Nice set!!


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

yall said cornhole  From what I heard the reason they call it that is they used to fill the bags with loose dried corn.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

F.C.Hunter said:


> yall said cornhole  From what I heard the reason they call it that is they used to fill the bags with loose dried corn.


We have a different definition of cornhole here. what kind of person names a game corn hole LOL just razzing great job on the boards.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

the bags are full of corn ... Those boards look great


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

NW.Iowan said:


> awesome game - great job on the boards - But I wish they would have
> came up with a better name for the game ......


I call that game outhouse nosebleed. because it reminded me of the moon on the outhouse door....and if you threw something through the hole, it would give the guy sitting down a nosebleed. Hence....OUTHOUSE NOSEBLEED!

now you don't have to say "Cornhole" or "Bag-o" which I always though lacked imagination.

good job on those outhouse nosebleed boards!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Turn the deer and turkey so their backsides are to you and relocate the hole, and then you really have the game of "cornhole"!


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

lc12 said:


> Turn the deer and turkey so their backsides are to you and relocate the hole, and then you really have the game of "cornhole"!


Now that's funny right there!


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Those are sweet. Made a couple sets for friends last year, may have to make more when they see these.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bow_dmen said:


> We do the same thing but with a cool variation. Our boards are 5 foot lonng and we put 3 holes in each board. Use the large washers instead of bean bags. Points per hole are progressive; 1,3,5 and play it to where you have to score an exact number of points to win, a opposing player cap in a hole voids your points, and if you go over your winning points you drop back to a set number of points and have to start over from those points. Kind of a mixture of horseshoes washers, shuffleboard, and cornhole. It makes for an interesting game.


x 2 we call them holey boards up here, and texas horse shoes


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

NW.Iowan said:


> awesome game - great job on the boards - But I wish they would have
> came up with a better name for the game ......


Like what, 'glory hole' boards?? :darkbeer:


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

In October at harvest time here in the northern Indiana town I live in closes down main street for a week for the annual harvest festival....which was dubbed "corn school". It is a tradition that dates back over a hundred years. It originated as an event that showcased the best produce the area had to offer. Proud farmers with their thumbs tucked up under their suspenders would wow the croud with their incredible homegrown organic goodies. Now-a-days the locals call it "*corn hole*". It's actually kind of a funny because there is very little to do with the harvest anymore. They bring in a traveling "carny" group that sets up on the main drag. They leave a single lane on the road between the rides and the sidewalk all the way around the carnival rides for pedestrian travel. When the sun goes down and the street lights come on kids come out and ride the rides. Teenagers walk from one end of main street to the other and continue the circuit steadily all evening - kind of like cruising town on foot. Adults tend to congregate in small groups and catch up on the latest gossip. They put on a few parades during the week featuring the local high school bands and there are usually some floats commemorating whichever theme has been chosen for the year. If you like cheesy carnival rides, greasy festival food, and would like to know who's sleeping with whom...you wont want to miss this years "corn hole".


----------



## sjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in Texas and we call it throwing "Bags". Play all night at the deer lease. Kind of like throwing shoes, but bags instead.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry Guy's if ya come to my deer camp in florida were ya have to shoot good cause targets are smaller and ask a buddy to play cornhole you might be asked to leave the camp.. just kiddin I finally learned to play cornhole and euker from a buckeye friend of mine. the trade will be he never has gone snipe huntin ..


----------



## rough surface (Aug 9, 2008)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> we play corn hole all the time


Your sick and need help. LOL!!!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Very fun to play. I have tried to get my family members to make their own because I get sick of hauling mine to every family event!! If only the bags were as easy to make as the boards. Three guys at two in the morning after 10 beers staring at a sewing machine = some funny looking bean bags. :darkbeer:


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

You guys that throw bags of beans don't know what you're missing. Corn bags are the only way to play cornhole. Just check out the sanctioning body's website for more info:

http://www.playcornhole.org/index.php

I can't believe that this game has went from the suburbs of Cincinnati to nationwide!


----------



## gunner09 (May 1, 2010)

nice drawings!


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

she made the bags as well. 16 ounces of corn in each bag. right now there blue and green

i just ordered some ASAT camo fab and some blaze orange. them are going to be our new bags.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

ASAT...gimmee a break!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

We take our corn holing very seriously here in MN!


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Is it safe to have your dog laying in the throwing lane???


----------

